

Bruce Willis may sue Apple for the owners’ rights of iTunes collection - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/bruce-willis-may-sue-apple-for-the-owners-rights-of-itunes-collection/

======
js2
This is blog spam for a register article which is sourced from the Sun.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Original link:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/03/bruce_willis_in_itun...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/03/bruce_willis_in_itunes_will_spat/)

